# Carriage Hills/Ridge ??



## riu girl (Apr 23, 2007)

Am planning on staying at one of these two resorts early October and am trying to decide between the two.

1. I found a review on tripadvisor that mentions a wood/rope climbing , jungle type playground in the woods?  Can anyone explain to me what this is and at what resort it is located? I found a pic of it on expedia but no info.

2. Can someone tell me about the two pools and if either will be under refurbishment in early/mid October? Are they heated to the same temp. or is one warmer? I understand that the Carriage Hills pool is indoor/outdoor (which would be nice) but wonder if the Carriage Ridge Pool would be a lot warmer and/or larger?

3. Regarding childrens activities, we will have our children with us (7 and 10).  Would one resort offer more then the other in the way of activities?

btw, I have stayed at Carriage Hills a couple of times, but it has been about 5 years since last visit.

Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## CSB (Apr 23, 2007)

Answer to 1). Tree top trekking. Last December we did this. There are two sections. One is for kids and that would be for your 7 and 10 year old. My 8 yr old did this one and she enjoyed it for a time but because it was very cold, it was difficult to stay outside and do this for the whole 3 hours. I could not do the adult course with my husband and 12 yr old son because I had to stay with my 8 yr old ( lucky me). It is a requirement that one adult stays with each smaller child. This activity is not run by the resort so it costs extra money. If you are interested in doing it yourself, the adult course is very challenging.  My 12 yr old struggled to get through it. I think that gloves are a good idea but only ones that can grip without slidding. 
The course is located in the woods near the tubing. If you are not familiar with the tubing, then it is on the grounds of Horseshoe Valley at the bottom of the hill in the woods - just turn into Horseshoe and keep driving on the road until you get to the end. Before you decide to do this, take a walk over and judge for yourself. That's what we did. You would want to know if the kids course is suitable for your 10 yr old. Your son/daughter my be too bored.. It is very nice for this age but could be too repetitious, depending on the child.

2)The pools. I think that the Carriage Hills pool is colder especially on cold windy days but I have only been to the Ridge pool on one occasion. 

3)Activities are shared so I don't think it matters which resort you are in. Judge by the recreation centre and the kind of pool you prefer.


----------



## riu girl (Apr 23, 2007)

Cindy,
Thanks so much for all the detailed info.  I will look at the tree top trekking when there in Oct.  How do I go about registering for it?   Probably just the  kids would do this activity.  Do you remember how much it cost approx. per child or who I would call to find out  (Carriage Hills/Ridge or Horseshoe)?

Thank you


----------



## moonstone (Apr 23, 2007)

We live 15 mins from the resort & DD works there when not at university. The pool at Carriage Ridge is smaller and totally enclosed in the "Ridge Club" building while, as Cindy mentioned, the pool at the "Carriage House" is an indoor/outdoor pool (you swim under a glass wall to get into the outdoor portion or get out of the pool & walk around). If you are staying at Carriage Ridge you are only supposed to use their pool & simillarly if you are staying at Carriage Ridge you are supposed to only use their pool. When you go to swim at either you have to sign in at the desk (where DD works) and put your unit number. The two resorts are within walking distance of each other if you are energetic. Both resorts offer activities for children but I'm not sure of their quantity or quality.
The Tree Top Trekking is run by Horseshoe Resort (www.horseshoeresort.com) and is at the bottom of the hill from the Carriage timeshares. Horseshoe is totally separate from Carriage Hills/Ridge now.
As for your other questions, if you can wait until Katie is finished exams on Wed & has time to talk to me I can ask her for you.
~Diane


----------



## riu girl (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

I followed the link you provided and was able to learn all about the tree top trekking info. , prices etc.

When your daughter is available, would you mind asking her if there is a difference in the pool temperatures between the two resorts.  I think if the Carriage Ridge pool is considerable warmer, we will stay there.  If they are the same, I think we will book Carriage Hills.

If you don't mind, perhaps also check with her regarding what activities at the resort she would reccommend for two very active kids (ages 7 and 10). Are most of the kids activities held at one resort over the other or are they both about the same? Also, if we stay at one resort, the kids can partake in the other resorts activites,is that correct?
Also, does she know if any special activites occur over  the Canadian Thanksgiving weekend?

Sorry so many questions.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Apr 24, 2007)

The Carriage Ridge pool is indoors whereas the Carriage Hills in indoor outdoor so I would imagine the Ridge pool is warmer,

The Horseshoe pool at the bottom of the hill is out door and much larger.  Great fun.

The Inn also has a nice indoor pool.

Dan


----------



## vanclan (Apr 24, 2007)

We stayed at Carriage in early December.  Parts of the pool were quite cool due to the cold water from outside mixing with the warmer water inside.  However, I still enjoyed the pool, but used the indoor hot tub to "warm up" occasionally.  (There is also an outdoor hot tub.)  

Activities are shared between resorts You register for the acitvities at your resort but if you are staying at Hills, you would register there, but the activity might well be run at Ridge.  I really enjoyed a quilting class that was held at Ridge. 

We loved our stay at Hills, but if the warm pool is really important to you, then you might want to consider Ridge.   Perhaps you could phone them, and ask about the pool temps.  If you need a phone number, post and I'll look it up for you.


----------



## moonstone (Apr 25, 2007)

DD is home from Univ. for the summer and gave me the following info. Carriage Ridge & Hills try to keep their pools at 83F but as mentioned it is sometimes difficult at the Hills due to the outdoor portion being cooled by the outdoor temps and also its heating system is older. The hot tubs (both restricted to guests 14yrs & older) are kept at 104F at Hills & 100F at the Ridge. As I said before you are only allowed to use the pool where you are staying unless taking part in a pool activity put on by the resort (ie; water aerobics). The Carriage Ridge pool is traditionally shut down for maintenance for a week or so sometime between late Sept. & early Nov. Dates will be decided this summer. The Ridge pool gets shut down in the spring for its maintenance.
Kids crafts and movie night is always at the Ridge Club while Billiards tournament & tie-dye t-shirt making is always at C.Hills. For all scheduled activities you can go to either resort even if its not where you are staying.
There is a basketball net & volleyball/badminton sand pit located at the Hills (only) and they have more DVD's, board games & loaner balls (soccer,volleyball) than the Ridge because there are twice as many units there. There is playground equipment (climbing, sliding,swings)for small children at both resorts.
If you want to stay at Carriage Hills request a unit in the 3rd Phase (newer) -trust me on this! You can also request (at either resort) which floor (there are 3) you'd like but there are no elevators, all stairs are on the outside of the buildings.
I hope that helps.
~Diane


----------



## riu girl (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks so much for the info.  This is great.  I think we will go with Carriage Hills. and try to request a unit in Phase 3.

Does anyone by chance, know where I could get a Carriage Hills resort map?


----------



## CSB (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with Diane that the 3rd Phase is better. Also, the second phase is better than the 1st.  I always ask for the 3rd Phase but have never gotten it. 

If you want a map, I could mail you one. I have a few extra.


----------



## riu girl (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the kind offer of the map.  I pmed you my mailing address.

Thanks so much for all the info.

Last time at Carriage Hills (9/2002, I think), we were in phase one.  I think Phase 2 might have just been opening then? 

Can anyone tell me the difference between the one bedroom units in PH 1, 2 and 3??


----------



## AKE (Apr 25, 2007)

October is rainy season - some years it is beautiful but other years it rains most of the month and is cold and windy - something to keep in mind.


----------



## moonstone (Apr 26, 2007)

The 1 bedrm units at Carriage Hills, phase 1,2 &3, are all the same size & layout just the deco/furnishings could differ slightly. Also the phase 1 units dont have a nice stereo like the phase 2 & 3. The lock-off (studio) portion in phase 1 & 2 are slightly different than the phase 3 units (kitchen area moved) but are the same size. Also, obviously, the handicap units are slightly different than the regular units.
~Diane


----------



## riu girl (Apr 26, 2007)

thanks for the info.


----------



## CSB (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a different opinion on the size of the studio units from phase 1 and phase 2. In my experience, the studio in phase 2 is much bigger than phase 1.

Diane, maybe I have the wrong info. We used to stay in the Rockaway units and the studio was small (we did not know any different at this time). Later, we were assigned the Norfolk units and found the studio to be much bigger. I was told that the Rockaway unit are phase 1 and the Norfolk units phase 2. Is this correct?


----------



## moonstone (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes Cindy the studios do vary slightly in size in the different phases but I was describing the 1 bedrm units. Katie hasnt been a cleaner there for 2 yrs (she now works at the desk at both resorts -but hasnt since Christmas break) but is sure the Norfolk is phase 2 and pretty sure the Rockaway is phase 1. A couple of names in phase 3 are Stratford and Land(s?)down. 
~Diane


----------



## riu girl (Apr 27, 2007)

It appears that a Ph. 3 unit may be difficult to get.  Therefore, I am just wondering, if perhaps instead of requesting Ph 3, would I be more likely to get a PH 2 unit (vs. the older Ph 1 units) if I simply request PH. 2 (and   not request Ph 3 at all)???

Also, how do you enter a phase request? I assume by simply callng the resort one week prior to arrival, or is there a better way to go about doing this?

I have read that there is only one parking space per unit.  The kids and I are hoping to come up on our own and then have my husband join us after he gets off work and drives up.  Will it be ok if I explain this at check-in  and then request two parking passes  ?

Thanks again for all the info.  Really looking forward to seeing this resort again.  It has been a long time since our last visit.


----------

